# Phantom Pregnancy after Spay



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy had a traditional spay performed 5 days ago. The scar is healing very nicely, and the onsie seemes to have prevented her from licking her wound. We had however noticed the last day or so that she was a bit aggressive and "nesting" in her crate. We thought her behaviour was just due to the recovery of the operation, and this morning we noticed she was lactating and being extra clingy just llike her behaviour when she had her season. We went to the vets for her post op check this morning and the nurse noticed her teats were swollen and was lactating and called the vet, who said it was not usual but could happen after a spay due to residual prolactin in her system. She prescribed Galastop and we are to go back in a week for her spay check up and phantom pregnancy. 


She wasn't lactating before her spay, and I just wonder if anyone else has experienced this, and if not, then just to highlight the condition. Regards/Sue


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I had the exact same thing with Lola - here is the thread I posted. Hope it helps x
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12562


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sue

Sorry to hear about poor Lucy. 

I know that Sue (Mogdog)'s lovely Bess had a phantom pregnancy too. It must be so confusing for them. 

x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

We had the exact same thing when we had our westie holly done. She had one favorite toy,it was a little green Wellington boot,and she used to take it everywhere with her and would not go to bed without it. She mothered that toy until she died at ten years old last year. Hope Lucy feels better soon x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So did Clares Roo, I'm sure if you put phantom pregnancy into the search section, top right of the page, it will save you looking or waiting for people to come on.
I hope she's ok and back to normal soon x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear poor Lucy is suffering but I'm sure you'll notice improvements soon with her medication. 

Poor wee soul

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine's thread in Lola is great. I hope Lucy's hormone surge settles soon. Poor pet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah poor Lucy. I'm watching Roo very carefully as Nadine had warned it could happen after the spay. The Galastop works really well and you should see a difference after three days. Hope Lucy is back to herself soon :hug:


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

*Update: Spay and Subsequent Phantom Pregnancy.*

Just an update on Lucy's spay and phantom pregnancy. We are on day 3 of the Galastop for Lucy's phantom pregnancy post spay. Her teats seem to have shrunk, and the lactation/nesting and puppy guarding of the toys has lessened. I think her hormones/medication/spay has sent her into overdrive  as she is jumping and generally being very very hyper. Its a work of art to stop her from jumping up, although her spay stitches have healed nicely. We go back to the vets on Tues so will see what they have to say over her spay and phantom pregnancy.


----------

